# Miracle grow for aquarium???



## vreugy

I am curious if regular Miracle grow plant food will work in a planted tank?? My Amazon swords are doing very well with the plant tabs, but they can get expensive and I can't always get them when I run out. I know Osmocote can be used if in capsules, why wouldn't Miracle grow work? Would it work for plants that get their nutrients from the water column? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. *c/p*

have a blessed day


----------



## susankat

I use jobe house plant sticks, broken into 3 pieces and all mine do well with them.


----------



## Auban

susankat said:


> I use jobe house plant sticks, broken into 3 pieces and all mine do well with them.


+1


----------



## jrman83

Miracle Grow is not designed to be put into aquariums. There are different, much cheaper ferts that are out there for that.


----------



## vreugy

Thanks for the idea of the Jobe plant sticks. May try one soon. jrman 83, what would you recommend instead?? I am open to all suggestions. I just have a lot of miracle grow left over from when I had house plants. Have a young cat that destroyed them. 

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83

Land based ferts usually use some form of ammonium nitrogen (NH4+) which is not good for tanks. You'll want nitrate nitrogen and can be found in dry ferts that we use on tanks as Potassium Nitrate or KNO3. It can be found in liquid ferts most of the time. Personally, I would much rather spend a few dollars once every 3-4yrs than buy the bottles of liquid, which is nothing more than a small amount of dry ferts added to water. 

You can go here Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, , , Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, and get enough for a few years (assuming a small number of tanks) spending only $12. Plus, it is everything your plants need. They will not need much depending on your light level, but you will have it all covered for just $12.


----------



## vreugy

Thanks for the site link. I am headed over there as soon as I post this. Sure do appreciate the info. I had no idea the difference in ferts was that different.

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit

Those are the same ferts I got on jrs recommendation.They seem to be very effective and will last you for more than a year with out a doubt.I use them in my 180g with high light and co2(now) and expect I still have more than enough for over another year.


----------



## vreugy

Upon reading the particulars on the fertlilizers, I saw copper in the ingredients. I have snails I want to keep. Had a hard time finding them, and don't want to loose them. Is there enough copper in this fertilizer to harm them???? 

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit

I never noticed the copper!I do still have plenty of MTS in my tank I fertalise,so I geuss if you keep up on waterchanges and dose properly it isn't a problem.Just my guess though.


----------



## vreugy

Well, I went to two LFS today and forgot the fertilizer. Guess I will have to order it on-line now. I think I lost my memory the day I turned 2yrs. Sure can't remember anything anymore. Thanks for the info on the copper it the fertilizer.

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83

It's not enough to hurt anything. Many, many hobbyist have shrimp in their tanks and have no issues.


----------



## vreugy

Well since I forgot to buy the fert tabs, I guess I will just have to order from this site. Shame I can't use the Miracle grow. Guess I will just give it to the neighbor. She will put it to good use. 
Thanks guys for preventing me from making ya bad mistake. NOW if someone will tell me where to get memory pills, I will be in good shape.

have a blessed day


----------

